# White tissue-like discharge!?!?!



## JesusisLove

I went to the doctor yesterday because of my period being almost a week late and intense cramping. I had some serious breast tenderness and my breast were leaking a clear fluid. Well, my doctor sent me over to the hospital to get checked out (pelvic exam, labs, qualitative blood test, etc...) After a CT scan he came to the conclusion that I had a large cyst on my left ovary that ruptured. He said the cyst was so large that it had my hormones all out of whack! He gave me a shot of morphine and told me to take it easy for the next day or two. Well, this morning I woke up in severe pain:devil:, worst than yesterday. I am also now passing white tissue like discharge (It literally looks like thick pieces of wet toliet paper). One piece was about the size of a quarter. I have since been passing these little pieces of tissue. I have not had any bleeding, itching, pain down there at all, just cramping, nausea, and breast tenderness still. What could this discharge be? I was tested for infections both through blood and urine and it all came back normal. I'm worried if I should go to the ER or if this is completely normal. Any input will be helpful, thanks!


----------



## JesusisLove

*friendly bump*


----------



## MissFortune

when i was pregnant i had something similar, for months, and it really weirded me out. i think it's possible it could be the out of whack hormones causing weird changes to your CM, but if i were you i would call the doctor and describe it, and see if he wants you to come in. if you need immediate pain relief, the ER would be the place to go. i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Loveyoumore

I had a ovarian cyst rupture before and I was in quite a bit of pain for about a week. I don't think I had any unusal discharge but I also don't think it is anything to really worry about. What point are you at in your cycle? It may be related to that or because your hormones are out of whack. That will change things!! I hope you feel better soon!! Def take it easy for a few days, don't push it if you can!! :) feel better!!!


----------



## Spicychick10

I don't have an answer for you but I hope you feel better!


----------



## JesusisLove

Loveyoumore said:


> I had a ovarian cyst rupture before and I was in quite a bit of pain for about a week. I don't think I had any unusal discharge but I also don't think it is anything to really worry about. What point are you at in your cycle? It may be related to that or because your hormones are out of whack. That will change things!! I hope you feel better soon!! Def take it easy for a few days, don't push it if you can!! :) feel better!!!

I am now 6 days late for AF, and I stopped the tissue like discharge. I have still been cramping, but I am calling my doctor's office to see if I do need to be seen. Thank you ladies for the advice and concern!


----------



## 2inlove04

honestly.. I get this all the time that is so weird and unexplained I don't think it's a bad thing I do believe it some type of cm ...


----------



## gemcc

I'm sorry I can't add to your situation, but didn't want to read and run:flower:

I hope you soon begin feeling better!


----------



## Loveyoumore

Update us when you know what's going on, if you can :)


----------

